# Attention Martial Arts Masters & Experts! The Action Radio Network Needs You!



## Martial Arts Radio (Oct 8, 2004)

The Action Radio Network is the only 24/7 world wide online radio network dedicated to martial arts and extreme sports. They are looking for experts to host martial arts radio shows on Korean styles, Japanese Styles, Chinese Styles and Exotic Styles or systems. If you think that you have what it takes to be the host of a world wide martial arts radio show e-mail the station manager at actionradionetwork@hotmail.com .

Best Regards,
Richard Hackworth


----------



## DeLamar.J (Oct 8, 2004)

Interesting, sounds very fun, Im interested. Only problem is that I am not even close to master or expert status. What about advanced amatures?


----------



## bignick (Oct 8, 2004)

this sounds kinda fishy...anyone else smelling it?


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 8, 2004)

yea the email is hotmail and hes not giving out the address to currently listen to this radio


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like the streaming internet version of the local cable access station producing "Oklahoma" and looking for cast members...when you get there it turns out to be the "HAIR" version and is an all nude performance.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2004)

While I am not familiar with the service in question, Richard Hackworth is a noted figure in the Korean arts, and alot of folks do use Hotmail accts due to their being accessible anywhere you have a web connection.

You can check it out at http://www.martialartsradionetwork.com/


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 8, 2004)

*To become a Host here is the cost:*

*The  costs is $1200 an hour for world wide USA Prime Time Hours and $800 an hour for Off Peak Hours. Pre-paid 10 weeks in advance*

All I can say is YIKES!!!!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

Martial Arts Radio said:
			
		

> The Action Radio Network is the only 24/7 world wide online radio network dedicated to martial arts and extreme sports. They are looking for experts to host martial arts radio shows on Korean styles, Japanese Styles, Chinese Styles and Exotic Styles or systems. If you think that you have what it takes to be the host of a world wide martial arts radio show e-mail the station manager at actionradionetwork@hotmail.com .
> 
> Best Regards,
> Richard Hackworth





> To become a Host here is the cost:The costs is $1200 an hour for world wide USA Prime Time Hours and $800 an hour for Off Peak Hours. Pre-paid 10 weeks in advance





they're looking for volunteers to host and help this thing run and then they want to charge them to do it...?  you've got to be kidding me 

my goodness, look at those prices!!!  i surely hope that is a joke :idunno:

regardless if these folks have been around or not, those rates for airtime are just plain rediculous, i dont care who you are.  i own a business of my own and for me to do a live radio remote for 2 hours in our city it runs me about $350.00, and it's a darn good station that people listen to.  i surely dont mean to sound disrespectful or anything but this thread belongs in the humor section of the forum.  please forgive me for being so blunt, i hope i havent offended anyone :asian:


----------

